# Disappointment



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, Just want a shoulder to cry on. I finally found the perfect chi for us in rescue. Well, after applying, she's taken. Happy she got a home, but even hubby was excited. It just seemed perfect. We had decided she was perfect for us before we discovered she was actually in the neighborhood where I work. It's seems so hard to find a rescue chi that isn't 10- 15 lbs.! lol I have some physical issues that make that just too big for me to lift and tote. Besides, I want to be able to carry 2 chis at once.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry - it's hard when you find what seems to be your perfect dog, and it's taken by someone else. But you have to hang on to the thought that the chihuahua for you is out there: you just haven't met him/her yet. It will happen, if you don't give up. xx


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwwww so sorry to hear this. Don't be sad. Are you guys set on rescuing? Or are you opened to finding a reputable breeder who has a litter of pups, this way you have multiple options. Also, a friend of mine searched ebay classifieds and that is where she found her last puppy who came from a nice polish couple who had two absolutely stunning chi's that had puppies. Or check craigslist, as people rehome their pups all the time. There is another chi out there for you, don't give up my dear😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Actually, I was set on buying from a breeder, (because I don't want 'issues'), but would love to rescue if we can find the right chi. Still trying to find reputable breeders in my area (Wash DC metro, VA, and MD). Most of the MD 'breeders' online sound shady or they breed deerheads. If I can't go to the home, I assume it's really a front for a mill. Tried Craigslist, but it has more people seeking free chis than those selling. In some cases it seems obvious they are flipping puppies. And the prices, $800 for very untypy chi mixes. And no pics (what's with that??) But, we'll keep looking. We don't have to get one right now. We can be patient. Our second doggie is out there somewhere. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I hear yuh on that. I searched for several months with my last two pups. And it's true you really have to be careful and know how to read between the lines. My last puppy came from a phenomenal breeder in Oregon. I tried so hard to search local, sungold chihuahuas of Indiana, kelleys chihuahuas of Indiana, but unfortunately they didn't have any new litters, or when they did they were smoothcoats or just not quite the look that I wanted. I knew I had to be picky lol because I knew this was my last pup. And I wanted to get everything right. Thankfully for frequent flyer miles lol we were able to fly our pup and her breeder in. I found my last two from breeders on puppyfinder.com. Have you ever checked there? I had my heart set on a baby from Halos chihuahuas but I got tired of waiting for a new litter. Her pups are stunning! Very pricey though. Goodluck on your search. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I love Sungold. In fact, I think my guy may have possibly come from there. Not enough facts to be sure, though. Is puppyfinder.com safe? I like to look, but was afraid it might be a front for millers. Thanks


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Is South Carolina too far for you? If not PM me and I'll give you the website for one I know of. I don't think we can share on here--not sure though.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww I'm sorry to hear that! I feel your pain, when we decided to rescue after Gino passed, it was really hard to find a chihuahua that wasn't already adopted by the time I found him! 
Sungold chihuahuas and Kelley's chihuahuas are phenomenal breeders. I actually wanted a sungold baby when we were looking for our 3rd pup but she didn't have any puppies, that's when she recommended Jennifer Kelley from Kelley's chihuahuas of southern Indiana. I cannot say enough good things about her. She is one of my really good friends now and we talk almost daily. Leo and Mimi both came from Kelley's chihuahuas, I was so impressed with Leo, I had to go back for one more, lol. 

Sungold has a litter available now, they are so beautiful and all short coats. Jennifer is planning a gorgeous litter later this year, I wish I could have just one more from her! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

zellko said:


> I love Sungold. In fact, I think my guy may have possibly come from there. Not enough facts to be sure, though. Is puppyfinder.com safe? I like to look, but was afraid it might be a front for millers. Thanks



Sungold has beautiful chihuahuas! I told one my customers about them, he's looking for a well breed chi. My boyfriend and I were strongly considering sungold. Just the timing was off, and I couldn't find any chi's that I liked at the time. I think petfinder is a great place to find a pup. There are tons of breeders on there. I've seen halos chihuahuas listings on there, they actually have pups right now. If ever you find a breeder on there that seems interesting just click their website and also google search them for any reviews or negative feedback. I've seen sungold list chi's on ebay classifieds. But that doesn't happen often. You just gotta try and find the good ones and weed out the bad 😊. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> I had my heart set on a baby from Halos chihuahuas but I got tired of waiting for a new litter. Her pups are stunning! Very pricey though. Goodluck on your search.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Romeo came from Halo Chihuahuas. My family has actually gotten 3 from Halo's. Worth the wait and I find she is reasonably priced if you're looking for a pet puppy, not one for show. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I totally understand your disapointment. We went through many times before getting Opie where we thought we had found the perfect addition to our family and then something fell through. We were also looking to rescue but ended up finding a breeder in the end. 

I thought the perfect chi for our houseehold was going to be a long hair little girl or a short haired white girl. In the end I fell head over heals with Opie's characteristics and personality.

I know these disapointments can be heart breaking but keep your head up the perfect addition to your family will come


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I wished that you lived near me, we have lots of beautiful Chis that come through rescue.

Deven! My Ruby is a pet from Halo (her daddy is a Champion who is now at another kennel)! We live just a couple of hours from her. This is a fact that my husbands wishes I could forget.

She is ABSOLUTELY where I will go again if these girls do not outlive me.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LadyDevlyn said:


> Romeo came from Halo Chihuahuas. My family has actually gotten 3 from Halo's. Worth the wait and I find she is reasonably priced if you're looking for a pet puppy, not one for show.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh really? You lucky lady. I wanted one of her babies so bad. Her chi's are absolutely astonishing! Her pricing is good however I have seen some of her chi's go for well over a couple grand. Right now she has a lot of beautiful pups available for under $1200. She has the most beautiful chi's I have ever seen! And her longcoats get those really big beautiful coats like Lynda's trio! Oh and you're right, it's def her show pups that are pricey. Her pet pups range in pricing usually under $1200 and I've seen them listed as low as 5-$600


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

